# Wow, some people have way too much time on their hands



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Ok, Don't ask me how I came across this, - But apparently, it's true..........









The original is form this site
http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_1417224.html

And it's clothing for chickens.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

ROFL

but I hope the chicken can move its wings and are not in pain


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is absolutely uneccesary and inhumane for any bird.

It looks like it is well made, but what purpose does it serve???/

It restrains and looks uncomfortable and I would make a coment if it is allowed on the site.

Only indoor birds, who wear appropriate flight suits to keep poop from going everywhere, is the only humane reason for them wearing a suite.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> That is absolutely uneccesary and inhumane for any bird.
> 
> It looks like it is well made, but what purpose does it serve???/
> 
> ...


the chicken does look like it is very constrained, at first I thought it was funny, but then a second later I looked closely and saw its wings were tied back, the poor bird


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

I noticed that the designer was an Austrian and I was surprised as Austria has one of the best animal protection laws in the world. 

Doesn't surprise me that there is Japanese interest - they like quirky things and all that and some of their animal protection laws stink ( Bear Parks for instance - but that's a another story for another day and another website I guess). 

I think the chicken looks silly - it is quite ridiculous - does it have a vent at the back where it can poop?? 

Tania


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Whoa there. I seriously doubt that the animal in question is being hurt in anyway.
It's only logical that you would not buy this type of thing for your stock chickens, no more then a breeder would buy a pooper suit for their racing birds.
That means, to me, that it's an item for _pets_. As such I doubt if it casues the animal any undue stress. I just came across it, and thought it made the bird look silly. (Not to mention the owner)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Hi alvin,

*Whoa there. I seriously doubt that the animal in question is being hurt in anyway.

*Do you seriously think the chicken is comfortable? His wings look restricted and he does NOT look happy.

We do have several homing pigeons members who's birds wear the flight suits indoors for obvious reasons, but they don't restrict the birds in any way. The flight suits are specially designed for birds, and they have their interest in mind, this chicken suit looks to be on that bird for mere entertainment of their human owners.*


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Alvin, I don't think folks are upset with you, but the 'suit' that is being promoted at the site  . And I think if you forget about semantics, that you'd agree the suit to be inappropriate for the chicken, and way too restrictive to be in its' best interest. Just a thought....

fp


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

the chicken looks like a road island red  i think the ckicken is better with it off i think it might get hot in their and you might leave your chicken in the suit leave come back and find you have a fried chicken  then what would you do with it 

j/k well i disagree with the suit


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well that original webpage goes back further to the true original site:

www.chickenssuit.com

And here's that particular chicken in that suit as seen from the side:

http://www.chickenssuit.com/english...ery_group/1/gallery_show/66/cHash/679c96842d/

Chickens' wings are a lot smaller in comparison to pigeons and I don't think they're tied behind or restricted. There seem to be several pictures of the chickens going around hunting for food pretty much as normal. I look at it and agree with the heading of this thread: somebody's got way too much time on their hands.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Incidentally, I really don't see the point in dressing up chickens like that but I'm not entirely innocent:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=77175&postcount=71

Pidgey


----------

